# Compatible Parts?



## Carlotte (May 28, 2009)

*Questions/Problems with my 1980 Datsun 210*

This is my first car, and I'm new to vehicles in general, so patience would be greatly appreciated!
I have a 1980 datsun 210 sedan and I need to replace the Starter, Control Arm, as well as the Hazard Switch. I've found a '79 B210 at a local salvage yard and was wondering if those parts were compatible with my model/year? I was told there werent many drastic changes in the 210 series, but I wanted to double check before I did anything.

My car also had at one point a carbon canister. There is a metal piece sticking out from the area underneath my air filter, which is now completely open, making the car run really rich. I've tried plugging/covering it a few different ways but they all eventually fall off or burn through (my dad finally settled on using duct tape :/).
Should I just install a new canister, or will she be fine without one? and if I dont replace it, how can I fix the massive intake of air better?

I've also had some trouble accelerating. Whenever I press down on the gas pedal past a certain point (i'm not slamming on the gas or anything), my car will make this really loud noise that sounds as if someone is violently shaking a can with screws or bolts in it. It stops when it gets to a high enough speed, and usually only happens in 1st and 2nd gear, and only after the car has warmed up.

Any help at all will be greatly appreciated!


----------

